# Walter Smith RIP



## cookiemonster (26 Oct 2021)

Ok, as an Aberdeen fan, he was manager of Rangers when we failed to win the SPL at Ibrox on the final day of the season but he was an amazing manager for Scotland, and RFC, on two ocassions. 

He will be sadly missed by all in Scottish, and international football. Another legend bites the dust.😢


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Oct 2021)

https://www.thenational.scot/news/1...icola-sturgeon-leads-tributes-rangers-legend/


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2021)

Great manager, I was gutted when he left Scotland to go back to Rangers.

Vale.


----------



## Slick (26 Oct 2021)

A great manager and a great man who will be sadly missed.

A club legend who will never be forgotten at Ibrox.


----------

